# Not sure



## Ashley-Kate (Feb 3, 2012)

In the past couple of weeks my depression has been slowly getting worst inspight of the anti-depressants i am on and the seem to be causing me more damage than good. I can't stop shaking all the time every second i am unable to hold a glass still without spilling because my hands get spasm in them and i shake too much.  I see my dr. in about 3 weeks yet i am really getting sick of this all. i do see my psychologist regularly and have informed him of this and well he has noticed as well yet i still remain on this stupid perscription i simply want to top but i am well aware of the dangers of that plus that i am already quite depressed i don<t know what to do.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 3, 2012)

What medications are you taking, Ashley?


----------



## Ashley-Kate (Feb 4, 2012)

prozac and seroquel


----------



## AmZ (Feb 4, 2012)

Ditto. Prozac and Seroquel. I had times where I had shaky hands, but it was because I was on Lithium (wasn't taking Seroquel at the time) - At least it was put down to the Lithium.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 4, 2012)

> I see my dr. in about 3 weeks yet i am really getting sick of this all.



I would call him.  When my brother had hand trembling (from Seroquel), he called his psychiatrist.  He was sooner-than-later switched to Abilify, which he is still on and tolerating well.   Or maybe the dose just needs to be adjusted, but the concern is that tardive dyskinesia symptoms can become permanent if not addressed.


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 4, 2012)

Agree call your doc okay  see if the medication needs to be changed   don't wait 3 weeks  call now or talk to someone at hospital if you can


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 6, 2012)

How are you tonight Ashley-Kate  i hope trembling has subsided or you were able to talk to a professional about what is happening  Let us know how you are doing okay


----------



## jodijaye (Feb 6, 2012)

I had to go through a few differant meds to find right one for me,it was hell...but there is one for you too.Go easy on your self while trying,remeber thoughts are things, you can control them by refuseing them.


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 8, 2012)

You okay Ashley-Kate  i hope so


----------



## Ashley-Kate (Feb 8, 2012)

hello, 
    my psychologist spoke to my dr. ad he recommended i go back to the previous dossage  and see if the trembling susbside yet i am still trembling i am unable to hold a galss of water without spilling it cause my hands are unsteady.   I really hate this.. and plus it's been 2 days since i reduced the meds and i feel simply exhausted and not at all moivated really down i dont know if that is a side affect but basically nothing is working


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 8, 2012)

Takes awhile for the medication to decrease in your system   I am sorry you are still trembling  i do hope you can keep intouch with your pdoc about your symptoms  but i know when i reacted it took more then a few days for the symptoms to go away and i was taken right off the med not decreased


----------



## jodijaye (Feb 8, 2012)

new meds or change in dosage can take up to 30 days to work,your body is trying to mange this drug and maybe its too strong or doesnt suit your chemistry,I went through 15yrs of finding the right meds.If only there is away to find the right one at first try...not sure,I just know you need to be stronger than normal to go through differant ones til you find a good one,and never give up hope there is one for you,try not to say NOTHING is working cause then nothing will! Stay focussed on good not bad my dear. You will see it change if you do...This comes from someone who has tried many attempts at dieing in fact 25 yrs of it,now im alot better but because i chose to look at things with love and joy instead of hopelessness and regrets,unforgiveness(its a killer)Life is great if you choose to seek the greatness,only you can make you do this,choose life not death  PLEASE be kind to yourself  you are worth it!!!!ASK GOD!


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Ashley-Kate hope you are feeling better hun  let us know okay how you are doing


----------

